# Modern tires for singletube rims



## Andrew Gorman (Jul 31, 2014)

There's a good discussion on modern tires for old rims at the Wheelmen:
http://thewheelmen.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=6888
There are several more options than there were a couple of years ago, and if the 29r craze keeps going, hopefully there will be more in the future.


----------



## filmonger (Jul 31, 2014)

Interesting..... And they do the job - BUT .... I have to say Deans are more true to the spirit of vintage solutions - this said,  one cannot ignore the modern tire solution. I use Vittoria tires on quite a few of my TOC rides.


----------



## abe lugo (Jul 31, 2014)

*Thanks for the link*

It kind throws a wrench into my wheels build/ reasearch. I also found there is a tubular 35c tire here http://www.niagaracycle.com/categor...aramid-black?gclid=COrnt7HL8L8CFQKpaQodlkgAqg
The may be lightly wider, and in between pricewise.


----------



## Iverider (Jul 31, 2014)

Phil J rode his dean fat white singletubes 100 miles at Waukesha. I saw quite a few pairs of deans on riders.


----------



## PhilipJ (Aug 2, 2014)

I've owned two pair of Dean's tires and have put a lot of miles on them. I've never had any problems and they ride great. Plus, IMO, you can't get a better or more authentic look without having an original pair of single tube tires. 














Cheers,
Phil


----------



## abe lugo (Aug 2, 2014)

*Those are great looking tires but...*

They look more in place on a TOC bike or pre 1910 bikes, i imagine most bike in the teens, 20's had some thread, in fact Chain threads and non skid firestones seem to be in all the ads, those smooth tires are more in painted ads that are earlier.

I like have some grip to my tires. Is there info on Dean tire available?


----------



## PhilipJ (Aug 2, 2014)

Silly Caber, tread is for mountain bikes.





I agree that bikes after the 1910s should have some tread to be period correct. 

Below is a link to more info. on Robert Dean tires. 

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...be-28-quot-Tires!&highlight=tread+robert+dean

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Aug 3, 2014)

*Thank you*

Thanks for the info on the Robert Dean tires. I'm also researching using modern components to create a pneumatic equivilant for 28" wheels, but also want a set of "authentic" 28" single tube tires. After a bit of researching Robert Dean tires keep making their way up front; this is the link I needed to find to lead me in the right direction. Appreciate it guys, thank you. David


----------



## chitown (Aug 5, 2014)

*Tufo 700X34 Flexus Primus Tubular Tire*

I'm loving the red Tufo tires! Building these for my '31 Schwinn built motobike.

I removed the yellow writing with a mild abrasive wheel on my dremel on very low speed.


----------



## westonflier (Aug 5, 2014)

*modern tires for singletube wheels*

I'm new to owning and using singletubes and would like a pair to use on my Gendron with the Lobdell wheels and see Tufo's as a temporary and economical  alternative until I get a set of Dean's but am not sure what width I would need as the Gendron tires were too far gone to judge .Any help would be appreciated .Thanks !


----------



## Iverider (Aug 5, 2014)

I'd say the 1-1/2" x 28" singletubes with tread that Mr. Dean makes would suit your bike well. The fatter smooth treadless would be earlier. Your wood rims are pre 1926 as Lobdell moved to Alma Michigan after a fire at the Onaway plant. I can't recall when they first moved to Onaway.

The modern alternative would be a tubular tire (for use on a singletube rim) that was 700c x 38 (if you could find one) I believe 700c x 34 or 35 is the largest tubular tire I've seen. 

If you go with wood clinchers, you could get 700x38 or 700x40 in a variety of gross looking treads. I'm going to bite the bullet and buy some single tubes when the time comes. Right now I'm running WTB pathway tires on CB Italia wood clinchers. They are nice, ride well, and look good, but you already have the rims...might as well use 'em!


----------

